#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Advies gevraagd geluid ijsbaan

## Kobois

Hallo allemaal,

Op onderstaande foto zien jullie de ijsbaan in Dordrecht. Deze is sinds 2 jaar geopend voor publiek.
Tijdens de bouw, is er voor vele 10.000en euro's aan boze apparatuur geïnstalleerd door de project ontwikkelaar.
Blijkbaar is dit gedaan zonder veel onderzoek te doen naar de wensen van de klant, want alle betrokken partijen klagen over het geluid. Dit zijn o.a de kunstrijvereniging waar muziek uiteraard van groot belang is. En daarnaast de ijshockey vereniging, die veel met muziek en commentaar doet bij de wedstrijden. 
Zodra er wat wordt omgeroepen of maar op normaal volume muziek wordt afgespeeld kraakt het systeem aan alle kanten. 
Alle luidsprekes hangen op minimaal 5 meter hoogte, en er hangen zelfs 4 wat grotere kastjes op ruimte 20 meter hoogte. Ik heb geen idee van modellen o.i.d aangezien ik niet bepaald fan ben van boze. Zelfs een leek zal zeggen dat dit te weinig is en niet goed geplaatst is.

Nu zit ik met het volgende, de ijshockey vereniging wil graag meer met muziek doen, en een show element aan wedstrijden en tournooien geven,
DJ/MC etc. 
Het is een lastige zaal en er kan niet gevlogen worden (kan wel maar moet via allerlei officiele kanalen zoals gemeente etc). Dit is dus niet haalbaar.
We hebben wel de vrijheid om materiaal te plaatsen op de half ronde betonnen rand achter in de zaal (midden in de foto) op 3 meter hoogte. Rand is ongeveer 2 meter breed. 
En op de plaats waar de foto is gemaakt. Overigens is aan de overkant van de hal (niet zichtbaar op deze foto, valt er aan de linkerkant net buiten) nog een zelfde plaats waar een stack geplaatst kan worden. 
Bij de huidige installatie kan niks bij geprikt worden o.i.d omdat het een gesloten systeem is waar niemand bij kan (behalve via een klein bedieningskastje aan de muur)
Mijn vraag: Wat is hier nodig? En waar kan ik alles het beste plaatsen?
Sowieso denk ik dat helemaal buiten het bose systeem om gaan de enige optie is.
Ikzelf zat te denken aan 4 stacks, links en rechts naast de tribune en aan de overkant zelfde verhaal. 
De bedoeling is ook om het permanent te laten staan.
Alvast bedankt voor jullie hulp!

----------


## MusicXtra

Je hebt hier dus vooral veel horizontale spreiding nodig en niet eens zoveel worp.
Maar als het een permanente installatie is dan is het toch wel de moeite via die officiële instanties toch de boel te vliegen?
In dat geval zou ik midden boven de ijsbaan kiezen voor 4 banaantjes line array met daarboven een sub array.
Heb je alles mooi centraal dus weinig kamfilter problemen, weinig verschil in volume en relatief eenvoudig te installeren.

----------


## djspeakertje

En dan een sub array á la Meyer TM lijkt me, zodat je er op het ijs (tijdens je optreden/wedstrijd) niet zoveel last van hebt.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5DZOiddC2A

Vliegen is altijd de moeite waard met permanente installaties. Als je daar ook nog eens motortakels voor gebruikt en meteen een aantal extra punten op de kopse kanten maakt kan je 's zomers ook makkelijk je arrays naar beneden halen en er een concert geven door ze aan een kopse kant te hangen. Ook je subs moeten dan mee naar beneden.

Hoeveel budget is er? Want 4 fly's line array en een sub array enzo is allemaal leuk en aardig, maar als er maar geld is voor 2 topjes en een subje kom je zelfs met Behringer kastjes nog niet in de buurt :Wink: .


Daan

----------


## Timo Beckman

......................

----------


## Timo Beckman

......................

----------


## MusicXtra

Ik heb het niet over een TM array gehad, dat wil je hier ook niet. Ik heb het over een center stack met subs welke gewoon bolvormig afstralen om overal een mooie dekking te geven. Hooguit zorgen voor cancellation naar boven toe om ongewenste reflecties en overlast te verminderen.
En of je de line-array op de ijsbaan hoort ligt er maar net aan hoe de kasten opgehangen zijn en hoe lang de array's zijn.
Maar zolang TS niet aangeeft wat het budget is valt er niet zoveel advies te geven.

----------


## Kobois

Bedankt voor de reacties!
Het probleem is dat we met veel verschillende partijen te maken hebben. Het gebouw is van de gemeente, wordt beheerd door optisport en wordt daarvandaan weer verhuurt aan de ijshockeyvereniging (hoofdhuurder) en kunstrijvereniging. 
De gemeente en optisport willen geen eurocent uitgeven aan geluid of aankleding (gemiste kans voor evenementen etc, en weg gegooid geld van de bose installatie maargoed). Maar ze vinden het wel best als we zelf wat neer zetten.
De huidige installatie ( van naar wat ik heb gehoord de prijs van een flinke line-array + aansturing) schiet in alle opzichten te kort.
Ik heb vanuit de vereniging een euro of 5000 beschikbaar. Hier heb je dus niet eens 2 line-array kastjes voor. 
Hier nog een foto:

----------


## Timo Beckman

......................

----------


## dexter

Ik ben bang dat je met dit budget totaal niets kan eerder een factor 10 kun je meer mee doen zoals jullie wensen zijn, maar of dat toereikend is???

----------


## NesCio01

Helaas zie ik de in de 1e post geen foto's, latere post wel.

Situatie is me wel duidelijk mede omdat ik er wekelijks wel
enkele keren langsrijd (N3).

Wel jammer dat er bij 2 megaprojecten daar, zoveel is misgegaan.
Bij jou het geluid en bij de buren is het zwembad net een meter te kort
om er internationale zwemwedstrijden te mogen houden.
Jammer.

Een complete ijshal met €5.000 lijkt me haast niet te 
doen. Al met al moet je toch wel 400 meter ovaal zien
te spreiden, verdeeld over eigenlijk 4 zijden.

Sterkte, heb je nog een pm gestuurd.

grtz

Nes

----------


## djspeakertje

Sloop gewoon die Bose zooi eruit en verpats de boel en koop daar een mooi array van :Wink: 

Voor 5000,- begin je niets in zo'n zaal, daar kan je hooguit een paar keer voor huren (afhankelijk van het evenement, een DJ heeft geen Midas van 48 kanalen nodig).


Daan

----------


## Gast1401081

Op zoek gaan naar hele ouwe 850's. Of je gaat een ton achteruit.

----------


## daviddewaard

een sub array lijkt mij een beetje over the the top in dit verhaal, het gaan om muziek/spraak bij schaats shows en niet om bands/house dj's

als je paar line array clustertjes  met dubbel 12 of dubbel 15 hangt en die fullrange draait heb je echt geen sub nodig!
maargoed daar is zelfs geeneens budget voor.
voor 5000 euro budget en een beetje spraak/muziek zou ik in het midden een cluster hangen met 8 15 inch  topjes rondom verdeeld voor 360 graden spreiding.
( kastjes ala EV deltamax)

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ik heb vanuit de vereniging een euro of 5000 beschikbaar. Hier heb je dus niet eens 2 line-array kastjes voor.



Dat is nauwelijks voldoende om de bekabeling mee te bekostigen.....
Zou het project lekker laten varen, met dit budget hangen er straks twee installaties die voor geen meter voldoen. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Gast1401081

> ...
> Zou het project lekker laten varen, met dit budget hangen er straks twee installaties die voor geen meter voldoen.



Like !!!!!!!

----------


## Kobois

> Suc6 
> Ik zou eens in de specificaties van de architect gaan zoeken naar bv wat voor sti waarde hij op geeft die door de instalatie gehaald moet worden .
> Daarna een meting om te kijken of die waarde gehaald wordt . In het geval van Bose instalatie denk ik van niet maar dat is gokken .
> 
> Als eea echt 100% vast gelegd staat op papier zou je kunnen kijken of er juridies iets berijkt kan worden t.o.v. de leverancier van de geluidsinstallatie . 
> Je zou eens contact moeten zoeken met E-sonic actief op dit forum . Hij heeft hier ervaring mee denk ik



Hier ga ik gelijk achteraan!

----------


## Kobois

Wederom bedankt voor de reacties. Hier was ik inderdaad al bang voor.
Toen het eerste idee op geworpen werd om het geluid te upgraden met een zeer beperkt budget keek ik al de andere kant op maar goed.
Misschien een raar idee maargoed, niet geschoten is altijd mis:
Ik ken iemand die 2 AD32 van de hand doet voor een prikkie (past makkelijk in het budget, word min of meer geschonken)  http://www.audiencedelight.com/produ...ies%2032-B.htm
Uit ervaring weet ik dat deze jongens flink ver dragen, en het hoeft niet hard, als het geheel maar een klein beetje meer body krijgt.
Als ik deze nou is op de 2 platformen links en rechts zet? Gericht op net voor de tribunes?

----------


## dexter

Daar ga je het niet mee redden je hebt gewoon een veelvoud van kasten nodig om oa spreiding de krijgen.

----------


## MusicXtra

Bovendien mis je dan nog een klein stukje van het spectrum, het deel van 150 Hz tot 20 kHz.  :Cool:

----------


## btvmaarten

ik zie rondom een heel mooi hek waaraan je vast een buisje kan monteren waarop een je een kleine speaker kan zetten a EV ZX1. herhaal dit om de paar meter en zet er soms een subje bij dan denk ik dat je al een heel ander geluid krijgt dan het bose systeem. ook om eventueel weg te halen of onderhoud is het snel gedaan. daarnaast zet je in zo'n hal het geluid toch niet mega hard want een ijshal is de grootste galmbak die er maar is.
het bose systeem wat vaak bij dat soort hallen word gebruikt is precies goed om iets over te mededelen(dan versta je de helft nog niet) of een zacht achtergrond muziekje te laten klinken.

wil je knallen dan ben ik het eens met mijn andere forum gebruikers dan moet je gaan vliegen en heb je een stevig linearray nodig.

anders zou ik echt aan meerdere kleinere speakers denken.

suc6

----------


## Kobois

Helemaal duidelijk.
Maar het gaat er in dit geval niet om dat we een compleet systeem krijgen wat goed klinkt.
Als we maar een klein beetje winst kunnen behalen. Dus iets meer body bij de muziek.
Is het in dit geval ook geen optie?
Het liefst hang ik er gelijk een dikke line-array in maar dat is gewoon geen optie.

----------


## Roeltej

Valt er met dat Bose (of ben je boos?) niks meer te bereiken?
Wie weet staat eea zo lomp of slecht dat er nog net wat meer uit te peuteren is dan nu het geval is.

5k kan je net leuk discosetje voor kopen... leuk voor simpel dansvloertje, maar geen ijshal.

----------


## Kobois

Helaas, alles staat in een grote serverruimte waar niemand bij mag komen. Er is al in overleg met de leverancier wat bijgesteld. Maar het is zo onderbemeten dat bij een beetje volume (dus geen disco o.i.d) alles al staat de clippen. 





> Valt er met dat Bose (of ben je boos?) niks meer te bereiken?
> Wie weet staat eea zo lomp of slecht dat er nog net wat meer uit te peuteren is dan nu het geval is.
> 
> 5k kan je net leuk discosetje voor kopen... leuk voor simpel dansvloertje, maar geen ijshal.

----------


## jans

> Valt er met dat Bose (of ben je boos?) niks meer te bereiken?
> Wie weet staat eea zo lomp of slecht dat er nog net wat meer uit te peuteren is dan nu het geval is.



Hier zat ik ook aan te denken. Miischien moeten de luidsprekers wel slimmer geplaatst worden en kun door toevoeging van enkel wat laag het beoogde bereiken.
Misschien laten meten en afregelen door mensen als Timo, Musicxtra of esonic.
Wat met nog te binnen schiet, bij het veranderen van de opstelling moet je waarschijnlijk rekening houden met normen betreffende ontruimingsinstallaties.

Kun je aangeven wat en hoeveel er van welk type hangt?

----------


## Timo Beckman

......................

----------


## jans

> Sorry maar ik heb eerder met dit merk te maken gehad in combi met vaste installs en het feit dat de ruimte waar alles staat verboden terrein is zegt mij al best wel wat .
> Laat die leverancier zijn shit lekker zelf oplossen of laat dat volk van bose het doen weten ze gelijk hoe "goed" hun speakers zijn .
> 
> Als ze ook nog eens die processor van ze hebben geleverd suc6
> 
> Welke leverancier heeft dat bose geleverd eigenlijk ?



Begrijpelijke reactie. Ben wel benieuwd naar de achterliggende gedachte van het systeem, je weet nooit hoe de installatie tot stand gekomen is.

----------


## sjig

Als de versterkers snel in de clip slaan zou ik zeggen, koop nieuwe versterkers? Verkoop de oude.

Wat je ook kan doen is een aantal subs verspreiden over de zaal. Zodat de bose speakers die er nu hangen alleen de hoge tonen hoeven weer te geven. Waardoor eventueel zelfs niet eens nieuwe versterkers nodig zijn. Daar gaat in bijna alle gevallen zowel de kwaliteit als de druk van omhoog.

Welke speakers hangen er nu? De langwerpige pannaray? Of die mini speakertjes met 1 enkele driver? Of nog iets anders?

Er is enkel 1 ding waar ik toch wel de kriebels van krijg. Er wordt aan jouw gevraagd wat te veranderen/vervangen. Maar je mag niet eens weten wat je kan veranderen/vervangen? Dan zou ik toch eens even gaan praten met de opdrachtgever (of die gene waarvan jij niet de serverruimte in mag)


Overigens, heb het hele topic nog niet doorgelezen. Dus als ik iets dubbel zeg dat weten jullie dat!

----------


## speakertech

Alle reacties ten spijt, maar om te beginnen kan ik op de foto's geen geluidsinstallatie ontdekken. Verder wordt er behoorlijk afgegeven op BOSE. Ik weet dat het niet ieders keuze is, zeker niet in de muziekwereld, maar zonder te weten wat er hangt en staat, is advies geven vrijwel niet mogelijk. Er zijn wel degelijk Bose installaties. die prima werken. (Nee, ik ben geen dealer en heb ook geen aandelen)
Ik weet niet wat er hangt en hoeveel, maar als zoals gezegd muziek en spraak bar en boos klinken en vervormd, dan zou je toch zeker moeten weten wat er staat, of het goed is ingeregeld en of de installatie niet over de kling gejaagd wordt. Zo slecht is bose nou ook weer niet. Het is natuurlijk heel goed mogelijk dat de capaciteit van de installatie qua vermogen tekort schiet. Het blijft allemaal gissen.
Dus wat hangt er, hoe wordt het aangestuurd, welke geluidsdruk wordt er gewenst?
Als de geluidsapparatuur achter slot en grendel staat, hoe kun je dan weten of alles correct werkt?.
Onmogelijk om dus een oplossing aan te bieden, alders dan:"Gooi die bose zooi eruit en hang er wat beters in" .
Het is duidelijk dat het niet de bedoeling is, dat eenieder die denkt verstand van geluid te hebben, ook toegelaten wordt tot de versterker apparatuur, maar iemand die als terzake deskundig te boek staat, moet toch wel in staat zijn om een "kijkoperatie" te mogen doen, zodat ingeschat kan worden wat de installatie kan.  Je kunt de apparatuur dan ook toetsen aan het bestek.

Speakertech

----------


## Timo Beckman

......................

----------


## speakertech

> Laat ik het voorzichtig brengen iets wat me niet best afgaat maar goed . 
> Een aantal jaren geleden heb ik te maken gehad met een grote av instalateur waar oa een bose processor in de instalatie zat die op dat moment al zijn delay settings kwijt was .
> Deze heren kosten ik schat 50 a 75euro per uur en kwamen met 2man sterk waar en de km's voorrijkosten en uren voor het rijden berekend werden . 
> Hun bedrijf was/is dealer van Bose ik niet dus was ik alleen ter verificatie gevraagd er bij te blijven om te checken of het dit x wel ging lukken om het probleem op te lossen daar er 2 x eerder al mensen van die firma waren langs geweest en gemeld hadden dat alles in orde was (niet dus) . 
> Ze zijn 2 man sterk eerst 2,5 uur bezig geweest om alleen het ip adres van de processor te achterhalen iets wat mijn's inziens door hun bedrijf opgeslagen had moeten worden . Vervolgens werden de delay ingeschat door uitlopen in meters (iets wat op mij overkomt als te makkelijk voor woorden gezien het bedrag wat voor beide mannen gefactureerd werd) .



Een dealerschap krijg je vaker door een hoge omzet, dan door vakkundigheid. Bovendien zijn de mensen die de installatie ontwerpen, niet de mensen die de zaak monteren. Dat zijn electromonteurs. Ze maken het volgens tekening (of niet) en dat is het dan. Fasefouten worden bijvoorbeeld vaak niet eens opgemerkt. Komt er een techneut de zaak inregelen, dan is het helemaal niet zeker dat die persoon weet hoe alles werkt, laat staan dat er een goed resultaat uitkomt. Nogmaals vaak kunnen mensen die kundig zijn niet eens dealer worden, alleen van wege een te gering omzet volume. Importeurs weten vaak helemaal niet waar hun materiaal ingezet wordt en of het daar naar behoren presteert.

Speakertech

----------


## Kobois

Als ik tijd heb zal ik van de week wat foto's maken van de luidsprekers, de plaatsing etc. 
Wat mij een tegenstaat aan bose (buiten de geluidskwaliteit etc om  :Wink:  ) is dat veel mensen het als een soort wondermerk beschouwen. 
Een kastje ter grote van een pak melk op 7 meter hoogte is genoeg om een gebied waar ongeveer 50 mensen zitten van voldoende geluid te voorzien, in een hal vol harde geluiden, echo's, machines en gejuich.
Iedereen met gezond verstand snapt dat dit niet mogelijk is, maar met bose zou het ineens wel mogelijk zijn.

----------


## speakertech

> Als ik tijd heb zal ik van de week wat foto's maken van de luidsprekers, de plaatsing etc. 
> Wat mij een tegenstaat aan bose (buiten de geluidskwaliteit etc om  ) is dat veel mensen het als een soort wondermerk beschouwen. 
> Een kastje ter grote van een pak melk op 7 meter hoogte is genoeg om een gebied waar ongeveer 50 mensen zitten van voldoende geluid te voorzien, in een hal vol harde geluiden, echo's, machines en gejuich.
> Iedereen met gezond verstand snapt dat dit niet mogelijk is, maar met bose zou het ineens wel mogelijk zijn.



Tegenwoordig worden steeds grotere vermogens in kleine kastjes gepropt, daar is niets tegen, ook het rendement kan nog behoorlijk zijn. De lage tonenweergave komt vaak wel in het gedrang, maar voor spraak is dat geen enkel probleem. Daar zit hem dus niet de crux. Ik verheerlijk zeker bose niet, want ik vind het persoonlijk gewoon veel te duur voor een plastic kastje. 
Voor een complex als deze ijsbaan, moeten er toch wel een groot aantal hangen. aangezien de directiviteit van een enkele luidspreker tegen valt, als deze niet hoorngeladen is, of opgesteld als array, waardoor bundeling in het horizontale vlak plaatsvindt.
Het moeten er hier toch wel tientallen zijn.
 Op grote hoogte gemonteerd is zeker niet gunstig. De weg naar de luisteraar is dan te lang en de verhouding direct geluid en reflecties en geluid van de andere luidsprekers is dan slecht en maken het geheel onverstaanbaar.
Veel installateurs vinden dat ook spraak "vet" moet klinken. Dat heeft weer tot gevolg dat er heel veel laag naar de kastjes moet en dat leidt heel snel tot zware vervorming, doordat ze het niet kunnen weergeven en de versterkers het benodigde vermogen vermoedelijk niet kunnen leveren. Ik weet het, velen zijn het niet met me eens, maar voor spraak kun je alles beneden 200 Hz missen als kiespijn, zeker in een galmende ruimte als een ijsbaan.
Nu betrap ik me zelf erop, dat ik wat zeg over een installatie die ik helemaal nooit gezien of gehoord heb, beschouw deze bijdrage maar als algemene informatie, die altijd geldt.
Een voorbeeld met veel kleine Bose luidsprekers vindt je in de aankomst/vertrekhal op Schiphol. Daar zit zowat om de 5 meter een Bose 102 of zoiets en dan vele tientallen. dan werkt het dus. Overigens zie ik na jaren daar heel andere geluidssystemen verschijnen, dus kennelijk kan het toch beter.
Een "belachelijke oplossing" : hang eens vijftig membraanluidsprekers of de tegenwoordig verkrijgbare hybrides , de zgn muziekhoorns, rond de baan, gericht op het publiek. Op de ijsvloer zelf is het dan nog steeds niet best, maar is dat erg belangrijk?

Speakertech

----------


## Kobois

Ondanks dat je de installatie niet heb gezien, sla je de spijker aardig op zijn kop, speakertech haha. 

Oke even gegoogled dan weten jullie waar ik het over heb:
In de nok, op ongeveer 25 meter hoogte hangen 8x: http://worldwide.bose.com/pro/en_us/...aker/page.html
Dan hangen er boven de tribune op 7 á 8 meter boven het publiek 3x: http://worldwide.bose.com/pro/en_us/...aker/page.html (dus per tribune hangen er 3, verdeeld over de breedte van de tribune)
En dan hangen er nog op de eerste verdieping, op de 400meter baan om de 10 meter kleine zwarte kastjes bose 101. 
Maar deze staan weer los van de ijsbaan in principe.

----------


## MusicXtra

Heb zo het vermoeden dat het daar bol staat van de reflecties en kamfilters. Een 802 heeft volgens mij ook te weinig worp om 25 meter hoog gehangen te worden en teveel horizontale spreiding om met 8 stuks naast elkaar te hangen.

----------


## Timo Beckman

......................

----------


## Gast1401081

802 kan prima, maar idd wel ff goed processen. En laat nou net daar de gehele nl-bose-club compleet door de mand vallen...

----------


## MusicXtra

> Kom op sander niet zo voorzichtig .



Jammer dat er geen 'vind ik leuk' button is.  :Cool:

----------


## renevanh

> Ik weet het, velen zijn het niet met me eens, maar voor spraak kun je alles beneden 200 Hz missen als kiespijn, zeker in een galmende ruimte als een ijsbaan.



Moet je eens een goed galmende kerk proberen. Draai alles onder de 200Hz/250Hz weg en de spraak wordt opeens wel verstaanbaar.

----------


## MusicXtra

Verbaas mezelf ook bij een goeie akoestiek wel eens hoe ver ik het laag wegdraai uit de vocalen, soms ook wel tot 200 Hz.

----------


## 4AC

Kun je die speakers niet weghalen en vervolgens dichter bij het publiek monteren/plaatsen/hangen?

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## Hans van Demen

> Kun je die speakers niet weghalen en vervolgens dichter bij het publiek monteren/plaatsen/hangen?
> 
> Mvg,
> 
> Teun



Ik denk dat dit een "gelopen "wedstrijd is, met een budget van  5000,- kun je niet veel.  Ja inderdaad als misschien vrijwilgers de speakers willen verhangen, dan heb je het budget over voor de kosten van de bekabeling !  Doe het dan wel nog voor 1 oktober a.s. omdat dan de btw met 2 % omhoog gaat ! Heb je toch nog 2% meer budget........

----------


## showband

kun je niet gewoon spraakzuilen goed monteren en discotheken ook eens wat feestjes gunnen?

De ijsbaan moet van de gemeente concureren met feestjes tegen het zwembad, die moet concureren met het museum wat evenementen doet om de broek op te houden waarmee ze de strijd aangaan tegen de horeca. _die ineens aan zwaardere geluidsoverlastvergunningen moet voldoen._

Bestuurders moeten eens gewoon hun boeken recht breien met een gedegen plan vooraf.
Hoe komt het nu dat er tijdens de exploitatie van een ijsbaan waar duidelijk al dik geld in is gestoken ineens blijkt dat er zaken niet voldoen?

ik ken nog een mooie van een nieuw internationaal wedstrijdzwembad van 50meter in rijswijk.
waar de dikte van de tegels niet mee was genomen... was het NET geen 50 meterbad en kon de hele wedstrijdexploitatie niet doorgaan.

Deze vraag lijkt erg op de vraag die toen in de gemeenteraad werd gesteld. "of een bouwonderneming niet op een of andere manier die paar centimeters konden regelen _voor weinig_".

----------


## NesCio01

> ik ken nog een mooie van een nieuw internationaal wedstrijdzwembad van 50meter in rijswijk.
> waar de dikte van de tegels niet mee was genomen... was het NET geen 50 meterbad en kon de hele wedstrijdexploitatie niet doorgaan.



mmmm,

lijkt verdacht veel op het Dordtse zwembad verhaal ( te kleine zwembad ligt direct naast de ijshal).

@TS: zo deed men dit in London.
Kijk eens naar de afstand en de grootte van de arrays.
(iets ander budget waarschijnlijk?)

zie topic: rigging arrays Olympisch stadion London.

grtz

Nes

----------


## sjig

Ik denk dat het wel eens zou kunnen kloppen dat er een ander budget was ja  :Wink:

----------


## MusicXtra

Niet alleen een iets ander budget, ook een iets andere schaal....

----------


## Kobois

Helaas onmogelijk. Tenzij de gemeente in een extreem meewerkende bui is. (haha)




> Kun je die speakers niet weghalen en vervolgens dichter bij het publiek monteren/plaatsen/hangen?
> 
> Mvg,
> 
> Teun

----------


## Kobois

Nou het hele plan maar laten varen, klacht ingediend bij optisport, die het vervolgens weer door zal spelen aan de gemeente. 
Alleen al aan de delay's etc ben ik meer dan 5000 kwijt. 
Iemand nog tips waar ik winst zou kunnen behalen op spraak gebied?
Mijn eigen rackje meenemen met avalon 747 en Dn360?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## BJD

Met een (parametrische) EQ in ieder geval alles weghakken wat stoort en niet nuttig is. Beter slecht geluid wat verstaanbaar is dan "vol" geluid waar geen zak van te volgen is. Het is niet voor niets dan geluidsintallaties in ouderwetse kerken vaak dun klinken...

----------


## e-sonic

Of uitwijken naar de Ziggo dome, daar is ijs en een goede akoestiek...

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater

Ik link maar naar een onderwerp van 2009, daar al uitgebreid aan de orde geweest. 


http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/org...en-2575-a.html

----------

